# Golden Pet



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2012)

This gilded cage you've kept me in
It keeps you safe from what's within
But I've the key, the door's open
I'm so lonely, so come on in


----------



## CrazyInk (Jun 13, 2012)

What? It sounds a little dirty at first when I read it, but can you please tell me what that poem is about. I probably got the interpretation wrong, because maybe how it's worded.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2012)

I've always imagined some kind of beautiful, but twisted and dangerous female creature being kept as a pet, caged up. Then she manages to open her cage and now she's taunting her master. I pictured it as a dark room with a pair of glowing eyes and a woman's hand with long, sharp nails extending out of it.


----------



## badboi scene (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the concept of being tempted into the unknown. The first and second verse clearly reveals this creatures menacing nature.


I feel the third verse would flow better being slightly extended:



Noxicity said:


> But I've the key, the door _is_ open



The forth verse, for me, I feel as though this creature has exchanged it's seductive nature for desperation. I'd have the creature speak the sentence, that way it will preserve it's twisted enticement.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2012)

The creature speaks the whole thing, she sits there in wait of him with a mouth full of wicked teeth


----------



## badboi scene (Jun 15, 2012)

It makes more sense to me now, I apologise for interpreting that part wrong. A very unnerving and absorbing piece. Even your explanation I found somewhat poetic:



Noxicity said:


> The creature speaks the whole thing, she sits there in wait of him with a mouth full of wicked teeth


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't help myself lol i'm just a drama queen like that. Is it bad I like it when my work disturbs, unnerves, and/or makes people feel ill?


----------



## badboi scene (Jun 15, 2012)

To achieve the ability of unnerving and/or nauseating people by your words, and visions then that, in my eyes, would make you creative and exceptionally talented. I myself feel that darkness explored is a much more intriguing and captivating essence.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2012)

It has always had the ability to encite a more emotional response in me. Thank you for the compliment then


----------

